# 48" Odyssea T5HO Trio, Information?



## 5BodyBlade (Feb 8, 2011)

Me personally, bought and returned. Not quality on any front. For a tight budget, very good. But if you want quality it's not in this package.


----------



## chansman (Oct 25, 2011)

I have the 36" model...it's decent. That's the same price I paid from mine as well.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/155498-odyssea-36-t5-ho-117w-led.html


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a 4' 4bulb one. Its good. It certainly isn't the best, but it gets the job done. I also have the 2' 2 bulb one, its also pretty good. Fishneedit is better if you can swing it, but I still recommend this one.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Cool cool, kind of what I was expecting. Nothing special, but workable...I'm cheap. 

Do the LEDs function decent? 
That's one of the things I'm interested in.

Oh, and can it run on just two, or one bulb, I really don't need all three?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I'm more interested in this one.... http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Reef-Bright-p/56215.htm

Anyone know anything about it. Appears to have 54 x 1 watt led. Better than the average led fixture, particularly in that category.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

OverStocked said:


> I'm more interested in this one.... http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Reef-Bright-p/56215.htm
> 
> Anyone know anything about it. Appears to have 54 x 1 watt led. Better than the average led fixture, particularly in that category.


Interesting. I'm not fully sold on the LEDs as good plant lights yet (though I know it's possible). I just like the idea of being able to turn on some blue LEDs in the evening so I can sort of see my fish in the dark. It's more of a "mood" I'm looking for in my basement over anything useful or practical, lol. 

"Brown Chicken Brown Cow"


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I have no doubt that LED's work just fine for plants. It is just a matter of whether the fixture is high enough wattage/efficient emitters. 

The 3 bulb fixture will put just about any 48" tank into super high light, btw. It is all or nothing with the bulbs unless you can unplug or remove a bulb. No switch.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

OverStocked said:


> I have no doubt that LED's work just fine for plants. It is just a matter of whether the fixture is high enough wattage/efficient emitters.
> 
> The 3 bulb fixture will put just about any 48" tank into super high light, btw. It is all or nothing with the bulbs unless you can unplug or remove a bulb. No switch.


I hear you...wish I had the money to test all this stuff out. 


Thanks for the heads up, I know that this 3 bulb T5HO light would ruin my 90, lol...I'm just hoping this fixture will operate on one or two bulbs. Anyone know?

I'm in no hurry, my T8 shoplights are doing great, but those blue LEDs keep calling me, hahaha


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

chansman said:


> I have the 36" model...it's decent. That's the same price I paid from mine as well.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/155498-odyssea-36-t5-ho-117w-led.html


Thanks, read through that thread...sounds like you got a turd? Glad it all worked out. Question...does it function with less than three bulbs? Like can I pull out one or two and still use it? I don't need three HOs on my tank, lol


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

I have been looking at this light myself but can decide between this one and the 4 bulb one for my 75g. From what I have read you can turn on 1 bulb, 2 bulbs, all 3 bulbs and/or the leds. Like 1 bulb on 1 switch, the other 2 on another and the leds on a separate one as well. Thats what I liked about it, but wanted to make sure the 3 bulb one would be enough light to grow whatever I want with co2 and all that jazz.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> I have been looking at this light myself but can decide between this one and the 4 bulb one for my 75g. From what I have read you can turn on 1 bulb, 2 bulbs, all 3 bulbs and/or the leds. Like 1 bulb on 1 switch, the other 2 on another and the leds on a separate one as well. Thats what I liked about it, but wanted to make sure the 3 bulb one would be enough light to grow whatever I want with co2 and all that jazz.


3 x t5ho will grow any algae you want..... YOu'll be chasing light all day long....


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> I have been looking at this light myself but can decide between this one and the 4 bulb one for my 75g. From what I have read you can turn on 1 bulb, 2 bulbs, all 3 bulbs and/or the leds. Like 1 bulb on 1 switch, the other 2 on another and the leds on a separate one as well. Thats what I liked about it, but wanted to make sure the 3 bulb one would be enough light to grow whatever I want with co2 and all that jazz.


Well, I dug around on the interwebs last night, and this forum and found out a little bit of information. The 3 bulb setup can be ran with 1, 2, or all 3 bulbs. I would expect the 4 bulb fixture to do the same. This can be achieved by removing bulbs, not switches from what I read. The rub with these lights from what I gather is the ballasts. Don't expect full T5HO power from these setups, and the bulbs that come with them might be shat. Taking this into consideration I still think they might be a decent buy, sure, not full T5HO maybe, but at literally hundreds of dollars less than some other fixtures I can deal with being a few watts shy. 

Insofar as reliability, mixed reviews. Some say they go for years, some have had them die after a few months and had to do some custom ballast work. Even after replacing the ballast those folks reported they were still under budget as compared to some of the other "proper" fixtures out there. All that said, you get what you pay for. One of the reasons these are so cheap is they only come with a 30 day warranty. The website selling them is very upfron about their operation. They ship in bulk from China and sell them basically as is. If they arrive not functioning properly they will replace, but if they die four months down the road you're on your own. At that piont you just have to decide if you are feeling lucky, lol. Again, read reviews of people using them for years, and some others who said they dies in months. 

Oh, not sure if this matters to you, but I don't think the 4 bulb fixture comes with the night time LEDs, which is one of the selling points for me. Here is the sight where I have been looking over them at...http://www.aquatraders.com/aboutus.asp

Me personally...I think I'm going to take the plunge. I can afford a $90 gamble.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

The 4 bulb one does come with the LED moonlights. And the point of it being underdriven is what made me think about getting the 4 bulb light instead. From what I have read there is 3 buttons on the timer and 3 "channels" that can be programmed separately. One is for the LEDs, one is for one bulb, and the 3rd is to drive the 2 remaining bulbs, whereas the 4 bulb ones is 2 on one, 2 on another, and LEDs on the 3rd. This is what I read from the downloadable version of the Owners manual. I will try and see if I can find it again to post a link.


----------



## Gtdad2 (Nov 21, 2010)

For true T5HO on the cheap, you can't go wrong here. http://www.ahsupply.com/54watt.htm I DIY'd a housing out of white pvc raingutter w/endcaps from Lowes. One benefit here is that I was able to mount the ballast externally, away from the bulbs, to extend bulb life. One 54w over my 55g had to be suspended 10" above my glass tops for what I consider med. light. Does not help much with the moonlight, though. You could easily DIY that on the cheap, as well, for what you'd pay (+ a little work) for the less quality lights. Plus, you end up with a superior product. Just food for thought from a fellow cheapskate. LOL


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

I take that back after thinking about it, these instructions where from a user review explaining on how the timer works. I wll still look for it and post a link if I find it again.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

Here is one of them I copied and pasted. This is from the old style timer that has since been relabeled from HQI and what not to T5 T5 LED. Think this is the same way the newer ones are. 


Odyssea Digital Timer Instructions


First, you need to set up the clock, by hitting “MIN” and “HOUR”.

Then, hit the "HQI" or "Act. Blue" or "LED" to set up the three sections individually.

After you have the clock set, All sections should be at "OFF" position as indicated by the arrow underneath the time shown.*

Then, hit the section you need to set up, for example "HQI", twice, then arrow will point at "AUTO"
Hit "Prog", You'll see "On" shown on the left*of the time in the*display
Set the "Min" and "Hour" you want the set up to be turned on
Hit "Prog" again.*

To set the time off, hit the same section, for example "HQI" three times, the arrow below the time will now point at "Auto" again
Hit "Prog"
Hit the "HQI" button again until you see "Off" shown on the left of the time in the display
Set the "Min" and "Hour" you want the set up to be turned off
Hit "Prog".


Hit the next section you need to set up, for example "Act. Blue", twice, then arrow will point at "AUTO"
Hit "Prog", You'll see "On" shown on the left*of the time in the*display
Set the "Min" and "Hour" you want the set up to be turned on
Hit "Prog" again.*

To set the time off, hit the same section, for example "Act. Blue" three times, the arrow below the time will now point at "Auto" again
Hit "Prog"
Hit the "Act. Blue" button again until you see "Off" shown on the left of the time in the display
Set the "Min" and "Hour" you want the set up to be turned off
Hit "Prog".


Lastly, hit the final section you need to set up, for example "LED", twice, then arrow will point at "AUTO"
Hit "Prog", You'll see "On" shown on the left*of the time in the*display
Set the "Min" and "Hour" you want the set up to be turned on
Hit "Prog" again.*

To set the time off, hit the same section, for example "LED" three times, the arrow below the time will now point at "Auto" again
Hit "Prog"
Hit the "LED" button again until you see "Off" shown on the left of the time in the display
Set the "Min" and "Hour" you want the set up to be turned off
Hit "Prog".


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Gtdad2 said:


> For true T5HO on the cheap, you can't go wrong here. http://www.ahsupply.com/54watt.htm I DIY'd a housing out of white pvc raingutter w/endcaps from Lowes. One benefit here is that I was able to mount the ballast externally, away from the bulbs, to extend bulb life. One 54w over my 55g had to be suspended 10" above my glass tops for what I consider med. light. Does not help much with the moonlight, though. You could easily DIY that on the cheap, as well, for what you'd pay (+ a little work) for the less quality lights. Plus, you end up with a superior product. Just food for thought from a fellow cheapskate. LOL


Thankyou! I will certainly investigate this option further! Or use those parts to rebuild when this POS breaks hahahah


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I just ordered the 3 bulb light now. Will have to see for myself how it is. For the price I could replace it every year for 10 years and still cost less then an ati fixture. Im just hoping im not disappointed by it. 

Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> Well I just ordered the 3 bulb light now. Will have to see for myself how it is. For the price I could replace it every year for 10 years and still cost less then an ati fixture. Im just hoping im not disappointed by it.
> 
> Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk


Sweet! 

The way I figure, if it breaks I'll replace the ballast with a better one and still come out ahead. The light certainly does look nice, so if it takes a little tinkering I'm ok with that.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

Exactly what I thought. Now I wish I had to work this weekend to just help pass the time by. I have been reading up on these for a while now and finally just said what the hey. I just hope Overstocked is right and the 3 bulb light is all I need. I had the money for the 4 bulb one but figured if its just wasted energy that is not needed why spend the extra $20 or whatever.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> Exactly what I thought. Now I wish I had to work this weekend to just help pass the time by. I have been reading up on these for a while now and finally just said what the hey. I just hope Overstocked is right and the 3 bulb light is all I need. I had the money for the 4 bulb one but figured if its just wasted energy that is not needed why spend the extra $20 or whatever.


Dude, it will be plenty of light, lol.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

Im running a dual bulb coralife t5ho light along with a dual bulb t12 shop light fixture now and like the lighting coverage I get with that so am hoping it will be similar to what I have now with less clutter on top


----------



## chansman (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry I didn't reply about the operation of the lights. But yes, you can run one, two, or all three. The way it works is with two separate switches for the T5's. One operates one bulb and the other operates the other two bulbs. The LED's are on a separate switch. And you can set the timer for each switch individually. I never run my led's though but they do look nice.


----------



## Ironfists (Mar 19, 2012)

So Chansman. How is the light working out?


----------

